# metal studs



## drywaller56 (Feb 2, 2006)

Does anyone know where I can find a site that will give me spans of metal studs for a ceiling? certain gages and widths?


----------



## theworx (Dec 20, 2005)

drywaller56 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find a site that will give me spans of metal studs for a ceiling? certain gages and widths?


Would your supplier/ wholesaler be able to help you?


----------



## Kevin H (Feb 28, 2006)

http://www.aegismetalframing.com/15000.html , try here


----------

